# Cold Laser Therapy



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone had any success with Cold Laser Therapy with their dog for injuries or arthritis? I've been looking into it for my dog who has a reoccurring soft tissue injury. Just curious if it made any difference or not. Its one of the few things I haven't tried.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I took my dog to the Chiropractor, she adjusted him, gave him a full body massage, and also performed the cold laser treatment. My dog was much improved, but I have no idea how much improvement can be ascribed to the cold laser treatment.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've used them myself on patients as well as on myself. I noticed an improvement on myself. The treatments are usually rather pricey (usually around $50 a session, though most places offer package deals), but that is because the machine itself costs about $20-25,000. I'd love to get one for my house call practice when I can afford it. I like them as they are non-invasive and unlikely to cause harm. You can use them on even pretty fractious or nervous animals because you can use the non-contact head. I've even used one on a rabbit before.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I've seen the units that are $20-25K but they also have a variety of them available from $150-1000. Wasn't sure if any of those would be worth purchasing since if your paying $50/session at a vet a few times a week, it would make sense to just buy a unit. This is also my second dog that has had a sport injury that's taken them out of sport long term so I could see buying a unit and doing treatments at home as being more cost effective in the long run if its something I can use for future dogs as well.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

For the Mods ***
but somewhat related 

did anyone else see this link show up for "TokyoPhsyio" on the banner ad space in this post ?
http://www.tokyophysio.com/

was kinda surprised since it's a chiro outfit in Tokyo for "english speakers living in Tokyo Japan 

or is this just a clever ad/SPAM that managed to slip in for "Japan residents" on the WDF ??


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Dana McMahan said:


> I've seen the units that are $20-25K but they also have a variety of them available from $150-1000. Wasn't sure if any of those would be worth purchasing since if your paying $50/session at a vet a few times a week, it would make sense to just buy a unit. This is also my second dog that has had a sport injury that's taken them out of sport long term so I could see buying a unit and doing treatments at home as being more cost effective in the long run if its something I can use for future dogs as well.


My understanding is that the lower power units take much, much longer to use. Apparently the current school of thought is that it's not really the time of exposure that matters, but the total kilojoules on the tissue. So those would probably not be very practical for me. Most professionals use a class IIIa or class IV. I am looking at getting a class IV at some point. But if someone wanted to try them, probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have used it both on dogs that were injured and on myself as well. I believe it speeded up recovery time and cut down on scarring. I would use it again.


----------

